# Yes Man



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Saw the new Jim Carey movie last night with the wife; my review is if you like his silly slap-stick humor you'll like this, if not don't bother. We enjoyed it a lot and we're both glad to see him back to his roots being funny. I thought it would be one of those that the previews showed all the good moments but that was definitely not the case.

If you need a good stupid-humor laugh I definitely recommend it.


----------

